# October 2015 PopSugar Must Have Box *Spoilers*



## girlnamedpete (Sep 10, 2015)

The inspiration is here.  I am intrigued, I must say.  Bring it!


----------



## Ashley Losie (Sep 10, 2015)

I was only going to subscribe for September but I think I will keep it for October for the breast cancer awareness as I lost an aunt and a grandma to the awful disease. And I have another aunt fighting it.


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Sep 10, 2015)

As a young breast cancer survivor, I was excited to see that one of the themes of the October @POPSUGARMH box is awareness but alas I unemployed.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 10, 2015)

so happy hear you beat it @!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

So sorry to hear about your family having to deal with this @  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm glad to see this as a theme for October. I don't get this box anymore but might have to subscribe for this one.


----------



## Stylexidebydrea (Sep 11, 2015)

Hopeful they will post a spoiler soon. The theme looks great.


----------



## emwdz (Sep 11, 2015)

Hm, interesting. The Breast Cancer Awareness and "restful nights" clues kind of worry me.

Not to sound insensitive, as this is coming from someone with survivors on both sides of the family, but I find that breast cancer awareness items can be easily be gaudy and cheap if they're not done right. Plus, some companies will rack up items at a high price tag yet won't donate a large portion of profits to the actual charity. PS sent out the Gorjana Griffin charity bracelet in Oct 13, (https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2015/07/02/559598b58ae33e45310046b7/s_559598b58ae33e45310046b8.jpg) which wasn't me, however I think 100% of the profits went to charity. But I could always gift the breast cancer item to a family member as well. Any ideas as to what it would be? Because I can only think that they would send jewelry again.

And as for restful nights, in May 14 they sent out a sleep mask (http://b1b.ramblingsofasubu.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/IMG_6925.jpg) that I don't think I even opened and don't know where it is now. So hopefully not a repeat of that. Anyone have ideas as to what this item could be too? Maybe like an aromatherapy pillow spray?

Hoping for some nice fall items to go in with these other two clues as well.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 11, 2015)

Restful nights could be anything in lavendar, which isn't my favorite, but can be nice.

Unfortunately, I think breast cancer has touched us all in one way or another so if part of the proceeds go to that I am good with it.  Even if it's just a bit it's better than nothing, but I see your point, emwdz.

Cozy and autumn are the words I am liking!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 11, 2015)

In the October 2012 box PS sent OPI breast cancer nail polish which wasn't too tacky or overly gaudy (imo). I'm not a glitter polish gal but the small hearts also worked for Valentines day too.

http://musthave.popsugar.com/October-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-25625583

Oh I loved and wear that sleep mask from the past box every night. My boyfriend insists on keeping too many electronics in the bedroom and all combined together it's like a laser light show in there, I wear a sleep mask to block it all out and I'll nd wear it for lazy afternoon naps here and there.  It's funny I hear people mention (not here, but in other places that they're bored so they go shopping, go to the gym, go drinking/out with friends etc.) If I'm ever bored (which isn't too often) I nap.


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 11, 2015)

I am happy to see the breast cancer awareness this year I honestly don't even care what it is as long as the proceeds goes to the cause and brings awareness.  Bless all the people who have been affected by this illness or any form of cancer for that matter, what an awful disease.


----------



## emwdz (Sep 11, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> In the October 2012 box PS sent OPI breast cancer nail polish which wasn't too tacky or overly gaudy (imo). I'm not a glitter polish gal but the small hearts also worked for Valentines day too.
> 
> http://musthave.popsugar.com/October-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-25625583
> 
> Oh I loved and wear that sleep mask from the past box every night. My boyfriend insists on keeping too many electronics in the bedroom and all combined together it's like a laser light show in there, I wear a sleep mask to block it all out and I'll nd wear it for lazy afternoon naps here and there.  It's funny I hear people mention (not here, but in other places that they're bored so they go shopping, go to the gym, go drinking/out with friends etc.) If I'm ever bored (which isn't too often) I nap.


Oh yeah, forgot about that polish! Another breast cancer awareness themed beauty product could be really great.

Lol, I am a fellow napper... I just don't like things touching my face. The mask definitely wasn't a bad product to send in that box, as I figure a lot of people would use something like that, I just don't want them to repeat the same type of product.


----------



## Pixels (Sep 11, 2015)

I hope they have something pumpkin I love pumpkin stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Sep 11, 2015)

Not a fan of the breast cancer "awareness" thing. Breast Cancer research is pretty much one of the most over funded ones. There is already PLENTY of "awareness" for it. If you want to help a cancer cause, try Lung Cancer. It kills more people than all others combined, and is the least funded.

Most of the companies pinkwash things and generally there is no reason to buy some bauble that is pink just so that 2 cents can go to a "cause". If you want to actually help something, stop buying things branded with a "cause" and just donate the actual money you would have spent on that item to a research foundation instead, or a hospital. 

I'm sure whatever the item is will be nice, but it's absolutely delusional to think that it will make any sort of difference in research when there is already plenty of money for that.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 14, 2015)

Any of those inspirations sound good to me...Breast Cancer Awareness themed items are usually on the gaudy side but work well as gifts to my daughters (4 and 6), plus I am never going to be upset about supporting any cause.  I would love some aromatherapy type items for restful nights or even another eye mask (maybe a little higher quality than the one we got last time).  I will repeat my desire for boot warmers as a cozy autumn item until PSMH finally listens to me, although they will probably be blue instead of a color I'd wear so I don't know why I bother, haha.

Last October's box was probably the only box in the past year I was not a fan of (I do use the picture frame and socks still, and I gifted the candle, but I definitely was not happy when I opened the box).  I'm hoping they will make up for those malt balls and the lack of snacks in recent history by giving us some amazing treats.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 14, 2015)

Fall is my favorite time of year &amp; I'm loving the sound of the spoilers. I never tire of candles, scarves, jewelry &amp; modern home goods. I would love a pair of dark cashmere gloves &amp; a really decadent treat too.


----------



## drawbones (Sep 15, 2015)

Heads up if you're looking for coupon codes.

I had canceled my account after receiving my September box. I just resubscribed with one of the $10 off coupons from my own September box. The 2 coupons are good until Nov 30th so I might be able to do that again to get a November box. Hadn't seen as many coupon codes this year so this is a nice discount.


----------



## emwdz (Sep 15, 2015)

drawbones said:


> Heads up if you're looking for coupon codes.
> 
> I had canceled my account after receiving my September box. I just resubscribed with one of the $10 off coupons from my own September box. The 2 coupons are good until Nov 30th so I might be able to do that again to get a November box. Hadn't seen as many coupon codes this year so this is a nice discount.


Is it simple to cancel and then resubscribe with another code? Like, do you have to use a different email address to be able to put in another coupon code or anything along those lines?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 16, 2015)

I had canceled too, but just signed up for October with the coupon (another email), and Popsugar was on Ebates, $3.00 back. I couldn't say no, lol.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Sep 16, 2015)

emwdz said:


> Is it simple to cancel and then resubscribe with another code? Like, do you have to use a different email address to be able to put in another coupon code or anything along those lines?


I think you do because the coupons say new subscribers only.


----------



## drawbones (Sep 16, 2015)

I used my same account. I clicked to cancel. Got a cancelation email. A few days later I logged back in and entered the new discount code on my same old account. Make sure to uncheck the wait list checkbox when you renew.

Had to do the cancelation on my computer. No link for it from the iPhone.


----------



## Stylexidebydrea (Sep 17, 2015)

Any ideas on what you would like inside the box?


----------



## Miccarty2 (Sep 17, 2015)

I haven't subbed to this box in a few month, but the theme looks really good. I'm hoping for a spoiler soon.

I'd love slippers, as mine wore out last year. And a scarf (I know) but they just did one, so oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 22, 2015)

First official spoiler


----------



## JENNIER (Sep 22, 2015)

Did everyone get the email with the spoiler? We get the new Mindy Kaling book!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 22, 2015)

I love Mindy Kaling, glad to see this as a spoiler!


----------



## emwdz (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes!! So exited about the spoiler, I was planning to pick this up on my own anyway!


----------



## inimitable_d (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm not sure how i feel about this spoiler yet, but I'm keeping an open mind.  I wasn't sure about The Unlikely Event, but it turned out to be one of my favorite books ever.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 22, 2015)

Hooray! I love Mindy Kaling and would definitely have grabbed this book anyway!


----------



## lulustarr (Sep 22, 2015)

I am really excited about this spoiler! I love Mindy Kaling. I enjoyed her first book very much. Now as far as the rest of the inside the box, I would love to see: 

Lavender linen water or something with lavender (restful nights)

A nice robe, slippers, or knee high sock set (I know this is hard with sizing... but wishful thinking... I can never find the right robe)

Something with pumpkin- but not those pumpkin malted milk balls again. (Autumn)


----------



## Ashley Losie (Sep 22, 2015)

I seem to be the minority but I'm not super excited about this spoiler. I will try to  keep an open mind but it doesn't sound like something I'd normally read.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 22, 2015)

lulustarr said:


> I am really excited about this spoiler! I love Mindy Kaling. I enjoyed her first book very much. Now as far as the rest of the inside the box, I would love to see:
> 
> Lavender linen water or something with lavender (restful nights)
> 
> ...


I think some of those thick, warm, moisturizing socks (Cozy) would be awesome.  Something like this: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod850044

Some nice chamomile tea (Restful nights) would be nice, as well.

Something caramel apple or apple scented or a mix (muffins, etc) of some kind would be very Autumn-ish, as well.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Sep 23, 2015)

I would be overjoyed about the spoiler if o had already read the book! I love Mindy so I had it preordered!


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 23, 2015)

I haven't read any of her books, so I'm happy to add this to my ever growing pile of books to read....when I can find some free time!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 23, 2015)

hilaryrose90 said:


> I would be overjoyed about the spoiler if o had already read the book! I love Mindy so I had it preordered!


I've always been able to sell the PS books on ebay for their cost.

I'm not big on books mostly because I don't make time to read them, but I have seen and heard a lot about this book. I think I'll take a crack at it.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Sep 23, 2015)

I love Mindy; I actually started reading this book on my Kindle.  I think it's a great spoiler.  I think it also follows the theme well (at least my interpretation of the theme).  Getting cozy and reading a book is exactly what I think of when I interpret this theme.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm usually not thrilled when there is a hard backed book in these boxes (I already own about a million books that I feel guilty for not reading.) But, Mindy Kaling is great, so I'll make an exception  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 25, 2015)

northwest22 said:


> (I already own about a million books that I feel guilty for not reading.)


I'm so glad to know I'm not the only one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm happy with this spoiler. I read for 2-3 hours every night so I blast through books pretty quickly. It's nice to have one in reserve.


----------



## s112095 (Sep 26, 2015)

I was going to get this book.. so I'm good. I read her last one, and loved it.


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 27, 2015)

OOOOh October is almost here, can't wait.  

I d love to see some tasty relaxing tea blends

A pillow mist or oil diffuser

Some soft slipper socks or shea butter socks 

Love the book 

Anything maple flavored or a candy Apple 

A fall candle

A nice oxblood colored wallet

boot cuffs

As far as the Breast Cancer awareness item goes I m so happy to see this in a box geared to women, such an important reminder to check oneself and go to the doctor yearly. I don't even care what the item is, if it reminds one person to do a self exam it s worth it. Cancer of any form is awful and early detection is so important. This disease can affect women of all ages- sending love &amp; hope to anyone who has fought this illness or witnessed a loved one do so, wishing you all good health and happiness this fall (and always).  I d love to see a little card on how to do a self-exam.  As far as material items go Alex and Ani has a lovely charm bracelet out and Bobby Brown has a beautiful blush with a brush that would be nice simple and useable item.   (Ps.  I hope that didn't come across preachy because I really didn't mean it that way, just a cause very close to my heart)

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/bobbi-brown-peony-set-breast-cancer-awareness?ID=1511006&amp;CategoryID=2921#fn=spp%3D1%26ppp%3D180%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D%26spc%3D7%26cm_kws%3Dbreast%20cancer%20%26pn%3D1

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/alex-ani-spiral-sun-bangle-charity-by-design-collection?ID=1475881&amp;CategoryID=1002360#fn%3Dspp%3D1

I wonder if there will be anything Halloween themed this year?  Enjoy your boxes ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 27, 2015)

Love the spoiler, but I already have the book! Now I'll actually have 2 copies of both of her books. I bought the first one as a digital book, then I won an autographed copy from Birchbox. I need to find a way to get this one autographed too so that they match.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Sep 27, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> Love the spoiler, but I already have the book! Now I'll actually have 2 copies of both of her books. I bought the first one as a digital book, then I won an autographed copy from Birchbox. I need to find a way to get this one autographed too so that they match.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The spoiler says 25 people will be getting a signed version in their boxes--maybe you'll get lucky again!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 28, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> Love the spoiler, but I already have the book! Now I'll actually have 2 copies of both of her books. I bought the first one as a digital book, then I won an autographed copy from Birchbox. I need to find a way to get this one autographed too so that they match.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ha, I actually thought of you when this spoiler came out because of your profile pic! I wonder if Mindy Kaling is friends with Lisa Sugar or something; remember those Q&amp;A card thingies we got a couple of years ago?  Mine are still sitting in a box somewhere...


----------



## lucyla8 (Sep 29, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> Love the spoiler, but I already have the book! Now I'll actually have 2 copies of both of her books. I bought the first one as a digital book, then I won an autographed copy from Birchbox. I need to find a way to get this one autographed too so that they match.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here!  I pre-ordered the audio book and then I went to an event last night where we got signed copies of her book.  I know a lot of people I can lend this book to though, so my signed copy will be safe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Oct 1, 2015)

2nd Spoiler!


----------



## aihutch (Oct 1, 2015)

Not excited about the scrub, I have too many now and I'm not a Jessica Alba fan, anyone who brags about making their employees cry does not deserve my money. Looking forward to reading the book though and I hope I like the rest of the box.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Oct 1, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> 2nd Spoiler!


Not an Honest Company fan, but whatever. Guessing they're having a hard time selling out -- when's the last time they did two spoilers, let alone this early?


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 1, 2015)

I really hope these aren't the "best"/highest valued things in the box...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 1, 2015)

Meh, it'll get used but not so exciting! She made her employees cry??


----------



## aihutch (Oct 1, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Meh, it'll get used but not so exciting! She made her employees cry??


Yep: http://www.people.com/article/jessica-alba-more-magazine-may-cover-story-honest-company-interview


----------



## Ashley Losie (Oct 1, 2015)

Not so excited this month. Hope everything else is better


----------



## kristab94 (Oct 1, 2015)

aihutch said:


> Yep: http://www.people.com/article/jessica-alba-more-magazine-may-cover-story-honest-company-interview


I don't really care either way, but the article seems to skew her quotes for a story, doesn't seem like bragging so much as looking back in hindsight.  

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/jessica-alba-ive-made-people-cry-2015294


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 1, 2015)

Meh I made someone cry at work once ( that I know of), if you are that emotionally unstable that you burst into tears maybe there is something more going on than just someone being mean or whatever.

She didn't last long anyway, always called out sick and some drama every day. I think some people are just too sensitive for the realities of work. If someone is mean to me or whatever I give it right back.

Anyway, I'm on the fence about the scrub, I think I'll like it but I have heard the bad reviews of her sunscreen and such so I'm curious how this product will stand up.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Oct 1, 2015)

Not super exciting, but I'm sure I'll use it even though I loathe all things vanilla. lavender though, hmmmm.


----------



## jiblet (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi ladies, I have two

$10 coupons for new subscribers, if your interested, please message me. I am happy to share. I have already sub'd for a year.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 2, 2015)

The timing of the Honest Company showing up in PSMH is kind of unfortunate, given the latest lawsuit.  At least they didn't give us the sunscreen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 2, 2015)

I've used this scrub before and it's actually nice. It's just a standard scrub and made my skin really soft after. The one I had smelled quite earthy but it was ok because after rinsing the smell seemed to go away. I had ordered this scrub once being part of their monthly service.


----------



## riana24 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm hoping the Breast cancer awareness item will be the limited edition pink lokai bracelet.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 3, 2015)

Wonder if any of these items will be the Breast cancer awareness item:

http://www.popsugar.com/beauty/2015-Breast-Cancer-Beauty-Products-38579755?stream_view=1#opening-slide

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-style/news/breast-cancer-awareness-products-that-donate-100-percent-shop-8-finds-2015310

http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/01/breast-cancer-awareness-beauty-products-october-2015-bca/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 3, 2015)

Some hints in this article about the breast cancer item!

http://www.examiner.com/article/hello-luxury-monthly-gifting-at-it-s-finest-with-popsugar


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 3, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Some hints in this article about the breast cancer item!
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/hello-luxury-monthly-gifting-at-it-s-finest-with-popsugar


Good find,  I know that its a 10 haircare linked up with RAW having proceeds of their  Miracle Whipped line going towards breast cancer.  Also collaborated with Alex Woo on a necklace but the necklace is almost $200 so I doubt thats what's in the box, its beautiful though.  Any guesses on what else it could be?  Sounds like there may also be a special design on the box.  I wonder if we'll have full box spoilers this week. 

http://www.itsa10haircare.com/miracle-whipped-collection/

http://www.alexwoo.com/limited-editions/charity/tree-of-life-pendant-in-sterling-silver.html


----------



## girlnamedpete (Oct 3, 2015)

I would HOPE for the Bobbi Brown, but I'd put my money on the Eos.


----------



## IffB (Oct 4, 2015)

asics breast cancer awareness collection headband?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 5, 2015)

Are there any codes for previous subscribers? I cancelled but want to try and get on wsitlist. I have codes from last months but heard can't use them? They only for new people?


----------



## Kyleyz (Oct 6, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Are there any codes for previous subscribers? I cancelled but want to try and get on wsitlist. I have codes from last months but heard can't use them? They only for new people?


I used both promo codes from September's box, using one for October and one for November.  Used them on gift orders, no problem.  I figure if PS didn't want old subscribers to redeem them they would code better.  *shrugs*


----------



## Kyleyz (Oct 6, 2015)

Why doesn't anyone have tracking??? I'm super impatient this month!


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Oct 7, 2015)

Kyleyz said:


> Why doesn't anyone have tracking??? I'm super impatient this month!


On their Facebook page, someone asked about timing and they said that all boxes would ship by the 20th. Don't know what the hold up is, but sounds like we could be waiting for another couple of weeks...


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 7, 2015)

BeautifyMyLife said:


> On their Facebook page, someone asked about timing and they said that all boxes would ship by the 20th. Don't know what the hold up is, but sounds like we could be waiting for another couple of weeks...


I wonder what is happening. Didn't this exact same thing happen last October (Halloween nail decals were included in the box) and everyone was in an uproar because many of us received our boxes a day or two (and for some well after) Halloween? Seems like we normally at least have blogger spoilers by now.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me I still have those Halloween decals to use from last year! Let's see if I can manage to find them....would have been too easy to stick them with my nail polish.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Oct 8, 2015)

Come on PopSugar I'm getting so antsy! Hurry up!


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Oct 8, 2015)

Full spoiler has been posted... http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/10/popsugar-must-have-oct-2015.html


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 8, 2015)

Great box! I'm very happy with everything!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice box! I think this will motivate me to swap out (or sell) the satin pillow case and finally buy silk ones. Love the fuzzy socks, the waffle and the book. What a cozy curation!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Oct 8, 2015)

Okay YES this is a great box for me. Can't wait to get my grubby hands on it. PS stroopwaffles are delicious


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 8, 2015)

Ah those socks were on instagram. I almost posted them since PS has sent items from RicherPoorer in the mens holiday box last year (I think it was).

Great box overall and whohoo for a yummy looking food item, finally!

The wine bottle bags are perfect for my sister's upcoming bachelorette since there are 4 of us. One isn't a drinker though so I'll maybe fill that one with a fancy bottle of sparkling water.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow I'm the minority but I'm not excited. I'll probably be swapping everything but the pillow case and maybe the socks (if they'll fit my size 11 feet). Oh well can't please everyone I guess.


----------



## LadyGordon (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll use everything in this box, can't wait to get it!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 9, 2015)

This is a solid box with a lot of stuff I'll use, but nothing super duper exciting to me. 

The Hudson + Bleecker stuff I ordered after getting last month's box came and I am just so excited!  It's nice to finally invest in some high quality travel accessories so I can stop using plastic grocery bags for business trips.  It's one of those purchases that makes me feel like a real grown up lady, haha.


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 9, 2015)

I like the box except that dumb "gift card" for the jewelry. The jewelry is very overpriced and only like 1 thing is under $40.


----------



## jackieee (Oct 9, 2015)

Ooh, not a bad box! I loooove Stroopwafels...they are so good! Microwave for a few seconds if you don't put over coffee. Good unheated though too, but they're better with the centers gooey and warm!!

Also excited about the pillowcase even though it's something I wouldn't have thought about being excited over!

I like everything else too...bottle bags are eh, but everything else is good!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 9, 2015)

this looks like a great box!! so happy for you all who are getting this. I'm no longer a subscriber (had to cut back) so it's great to be living through you all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## aihutch (Oct 9, 2015)

I like this box. I'm giving away the scrub and pillowcase but looking forward to trying everything else and reading the book. The Stroopwafels sound really good!


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Oct 10, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> I like the box except that dumb "gift card" for the jewelry. The jewelry is very overpriced and only like 1 thing is under $40.


@@sakura33 There are many many jewelry items under $40, you should look again?   :wub:  This box is nice, glad I signed up for it.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Oct 10, 2015)

The gift card is only good for items in the "personalized" section. There are no items under $40 anymore. I'd never buy from that company so my opinion of them doesn't really matter. I do love love love my PopSugar though! However, repeatedly putting useless gift cards in the boxes is getting really old.

Of course, I will be a loyal subscriber forever because I just love PopSugar!


----------



## jiblet (Oct 10, 2015)

I am pretty excited about this box. Especially Mindy's book. I love the socks and I really have only used Trader Joe's scrub for ever so that will be fun to try another brand. The wine bags are perfect for the upcoming holiday season for hostess gifts. It's always nice to dress up a bottle a bit rather than just show up with it in hand. Pillow case, well we will see, I'm never against making my bed more luxurious!!!


----------



## emwdz (Oct 11, 2015)

This box is such a hodgepodge of stuff. I still hope to use everything (the book and body scrub are great, socks are not exciting but still useful...) But leave in conditioner when they just sent one last month? One pillowcase and not even a set? Not one item that's fall themed? They made really strange choices, it doesn't seem curated at all - more like they just took whatever they could get and threw it in a box.


----------



## CSCS2 (Oct 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if the gift card is stackable?


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 12, 2015)

EastCoastPlus40 said:


> @@sakura33 There are many many jewelry items under $40, you should look again?   :wub:  This box is nice, glad I signed up for it.


Sorry just saw this- but like the other person said, the gift card is only good for personalized items, and the company suspiciously pulled the only 2 items that were under the amt of the gift card when the boxes started shipping- so very shady in my opinion. But according to MSA without the value of the gift card included the box is still worth around $100 which isn't bad since I like/will use/try most of the contents. Just second (third? tenth?) the opinion Popsugar shouldn't include these gift cards anymore


----------



## girlnamedpete (Oct 12, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> Sorry just saw this- but like the other person said, the gift card is only good for personalized items, and the company suspiciously pulled the only 2 items that were under the amt of the gift card when the boxes started shipping- so very shady in my opinion. But according to MSA without the value of the gift card included the box is still worth around $100 which isn't bad since I like/will use/try most of the contents. Just second (third? tenth?) the opinion Popsugar shouldn't include these gift cards anymore


My plan is to wait it out until November/December.  There's no way , if they have any marketing skills, they will keep lower priced items off their site once holiday shopping starts.  If they do they are cutting off their nose to spite their face!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 12, 2015)

I was catching up on this thread and saw the comment about the Stroopwafel's "gooey warm center".  Annnnnnd now I am about 1000% more excited to get my box.  It's been TOO LONG since we had a decent snack, PSMH!!!


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 12, 2015)

Has anyone received a shipping notice yet? Mine us usually almost here by now?


----------



## aihutch (Oct 12, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> Has anyone received a shipping notice yet? Mine us usually almost here by now?


I haven't received mine.


----------



## LadyGordon (Oct 12, 2015)

No shipping notice here either, hurry up PSMH!


----------



## Saiza (Oct 12, 2015)

I guess I'm in the minority here, I think this box looks totally random. I think the paper liquor bags are kind of tacky and definitely would never pay $8 for something I could get free. I do like the fuzzy socks though and the scrub, even the pillowcase since I don't have a satin one. But otherwise nothing about this box really says fall to me at all.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Oct 12, 2015)

To me this is very fall-like, but probably because I live in So Cal where we are in the middle of a drought and record-breaking heat that is STILL in the upper 90's. :bringiton: :sunshine:  The thought of weather cool enough to be able to snuggle down on the couch, reading a good book, with my feet all cozy in fuzzy socks, while laying on a satin cased pillow sounds like a far off autumn dream come true.  I cannot wait!!!!

PS - the scrub is OK but the bags are a bit random!


----------



## AmryAnn (Oct 14, 2015)

Whoa, mine showed up yesterday!  Surprise!

Love the stroopwafel.  :wub: So nice they gave us a good treat this month!

The scrub looks nice, I'll use it.  I'll also use the It's a 10 - I use it every day so it's nice to have a back-up for travel.  The book looks fun, the socks seem like high quality and I love love love fuzzy cozy socks - so high points there.  The pillowcase is interesting - I'll throw it on a pillow and probably love it, who knows?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Definitely a fun box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 14, 2015)

I got my box today. (And my shipping notification a few minutes ago.) I'm pretty disappointed with it. I feel like the value of the boxes has gone way down this year. The Jewelry code is basically just a coupon since all the items in the personalized section are much higher than its value. They have a bunch of cute stuff in the non-personalized section, but the code doesnt work for those (I tried.) I love Mindy Kaling, but realistically won't be reading that hard backed book over the paperback ones Or Kindle ones I need to read. The wine bags are totally tacky and I would never use them. The only items I will be keeping for myself are the pillow case and socks. The other items are too heavy for their value, making the shipping cost to high for swapping. So, I paid $43 for a pillow case and a pair of fuzzy socks. Oh and the treat, which actually does look pretty yummy.


----------



## LadyGordon (Oct 14, 2015)

I just got my shipping notice today, so hope it comes soon!


----------



## Sadejane (Oct 14, 2015)

I just got my shipping notice today and clicked the link only to see it's already been delivered (to my office. . I was out in the field today).  So yay for tomorrow morning when I'll have my Popsugar and Birchbox waiting on my desk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm actually stoked about the pillow case. . I've been meaning to order one for years but never got around to it.  I've read a lot about how silky pillowcases are excellent for preventing wrinkles and reducing hair breakage, so it's cool that I'll *finally* get to try one.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 15, 2015)

I went spoiler free this month, so much better that way for me. So I got my shipping notification and my box came five minutes later! I just hopped out of the shower, put my pillow case and socks on, cracked open the book, with a cup of tea warming that awesome treat! Great night, great box. For once everything will be put to immediate use. Well except the dumb gift card!


----------



## northwest22 (Oct 15, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I went spoiler free this month, so much better that way for me. So I got my shipping notification and my box came five minutes later! I just hopped out of the shower, put my pillow case and socks on, cracked open the book, with a cup of tea warming that awesome treat! Great night, great box. For once everything will be put to immediate use. Well except the dumb gift card!


Krystyn, you make me like the box better!


----------



## jiblet (Oct 15, 2015)

Loving this box! Did anyone get a signed copy of Mindy's book? I didn't, just wondering. I cannot wait to go home shower with that scrub and read my book with my new fancy pillow case. I'll be skipping the sox tonight since it's like a 100 degrees here, still! Don't forget to use your nail decals from last year ladies!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 16, 2015)

I feel like it's been FOREVER since someone from MUT won any of the PSMH special items.  I never have (but I did get a julep golden box many years ago).


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 16, 2015)

Is anyone still waiting for a shipping notice, or tracking to show up on their fedex or USPS accounts? I emailed them twice, and have heard nothing. I am glad they released November spoilers (they look great) and it's great that they are taking orders for the NM LE (which I didn't get), but c'mon PS, I want my October box that I paid for last month.


----------



## Pixels (Oct 16, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Is anyone still waiting for a shipping notice, or tracking to show up on their fedex or USPS accounts? I emailed them twice, and have heard nothing. I am glad they released November spoilers (they look great) and it's great that they are taking orders for the NM LE (which I didn't get), but c'mon PS, I want my October box that I paid for last month.


I didn't hear anything and nothing is listed on my account.


----------



## LadyGordon (Oct 16, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Is anyone still waiting for a shipping notice, or tracking to show up on their fedex or USPS accounts? I emailed them twice, and have heard nothing. I am glad they released November spoilers (they look great) and it's great that they are taking orders for the NM LE (which I didn't get), but c'mon PS, I want my October box that I paid for last month.


 Mine shipped on the 14th but shows it won't be delivered until the 23rd, sigh,


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hooray my box shipped!  Its due to me by thursday but my guess its here by Tuesday! Yipeee!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 17, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Is anyone still waiting for a shipping notice, or tracking to show up on their fedex or USPS accounts? I emailed them twice, and have heard nothing. I am glad they released November spoilers (they look great) and it's great that they are taking orders for the NM LE (which I didn't get), but c'mon PS, I want my October box that I paid for last month.


Last night I got a shipping notice, and my box showed up today. So, for those of you that haven't gotten it yet, I hope the box fairy delivers your presents very very soon.


----------



## Aminah Hassan (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello, I got my shipping notice yesterday and my box also arrived yesterday! (Best feeling!) Unfortunately the pillow case arrived with a large tear at the top, which was very disappointing. The tear cut into both layers of the pillow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also the scrub arrived with the foil punctured and the oil from the scrub seeped out over the packaging. Kind of disappointed this month. Hopefully their customer service will be accommodating, but I've noticed that they usually don't carry extras of any of their items.  /emoticons/sa[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope this hasn't happened to anyone else!


----------



## LadyGordon (Oct 19, 2015)

Aminah said:


> Hello, I got my shipping notice yesterday and my box also arrived yesterday! (Best feeling!) Unfortunately the pillow case arrived with a large tear at the top, which was very disappointing. The tear cut into both layers of the pillow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also the scrub arrived with the foil punctured and the oil from the scrub seeped out over the packaging. Kind of disappointed this month. Hopefully their customer service will be accommodating, but I've noticed that they usually don't carry extras of any of their items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope this hasn't happened to anyone else!


Oh no how awful, I hope they send you replacements soon! So far their customer service has been great for me. Please let us know how it goes for you, good luck!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 19, 2015)

Mine's at home waiting for me. I can't wait to get home and get into it!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 19, 2015)

Got my box! Everything was intact.

Enjoying the cookies right now.

The pillowcase came in white, did everyone get the same color?

Book was not signed, but that's okay.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Oct 20, 2015)

My box just shipped yesterday, with a current delivery date of the 29th.  I know it will deliver sooner than that but I've never had to wait this long.


----------



## Saiza (Oct 20, 2015)

I got my box today, it wasn't supposed to be delivered till tomorrow though. I don't dislike it, but hate the paper bags. I just don't understand paper bags at all, I think they're tacky but that's just me. I can't decide if I'm going to keep the Mindy book or gift it. I am excited to use the body scrub it smells good.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 21, 2015)

I think the paper bags are like a play on "drinking out of a paper bag" like hobo's might do. They're not my favorite item in the box, but they're also not so bad. I was thinking of using them for a picture with my sister and her wedding party to have each of us pretending to drink out of the paper bags in the car before the wedding.

My favorite items in the box are the sock, and the pillow case and the snack! I wish there was more than one pillow case, I want all my pillows to feel like that.


----------



## emwdz (Oct 21, 2015)

I got my box today. I like it more in person. I still think it's random, but I like and will use everything besides those darn wine bags. 

BUT

My box was missing the Stroopwaffel   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!! Everyone kept talking about how good they are and I was excited to try it! Is a missing treat a silly thing to email CS about?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 21, 2015)

emwdz said:


> I got my box today. I like it more in person. I still think it's random, but I like and will use everything besides those darn wine bags.
> 
> BUT
> 
> My box was missing the Stroopwaffel   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!! Everyone kept talking about how good they are and I was excited to try it! Is a missing treat a silly thing to email CS about?


NOT SILLY. Email them! It should be pretty easy to replace and they're yum!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 21, 2015)

I got mine today and I was pleasantly surprised by the socks! They are really thick and high quality. Excited for the stroopwafels, the pillowcase (we have white ones so it can just blend in), and the book. This is a very cozy box. I could see it being a great gift for a sick friend.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 23, 2015)

emwdz said:


> My box was missing the Stroopwaffel   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!! Everyone kept talking about how good they are and I was excited to try it! Is a missing treat a silly thing to email CS about?


I have definitely emailed about the treat before, hahaha.  GIMME MY TREATS!


----------



## emwdz (Oct 23, 2015)

I did end up emailing and they replied super fast so I guess I'll be receiving it soon. It's gonna be strange opening a box with just one cookie inside haha.


----------



## LadyGordon (Oct 23, 2015)

I got my box yesterday and I'm very happy with it. I love the pillowcase! Can't wait to taste the Stroopwaffel, it looks so yummy. So glad they included a yummy treat this time. I am not a Mindy fan as I don't know that much about her, but hey it's a book and I love to read. It's still a bit warm in my area for the comfy socks, but I will be happy to use them once the colder weather comes in. Overall, I'm happy.....and looking forward to seeing what is in the next box!


----------



## Mermaid35 (Oct 26, 2015)

I love the October box.  I'm considering getting an Honest Bundle with the 30% coupon that was included.  Does anyone know how this subscription works?  When I've gone to the Honest Company site, it seems like I can pick 2 items and the other 3 are picked for me.  They are always things I wouldn't want so I'm hesitant to jump in.  Am I doing it right?  Anyone have experience?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 26, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> I love the October box. I'm considering getting an Honest Bundle with the 30% coupon that was included. Does anyone know how this subscription works? When I've gone to the Honest Company site, it seems like I can pick 2 items and the other 3 are picked for me. They are always things I wouldn't want so I'm hesitant to jump in. Am I doing it right? Anyone have experience?


@@Mermaid35 You can pick all 5 items for your bundle at the bundle rate, and then also add 3 additional items if you want, at 25% off. They also have great phone customer service if you need some additional help. You can also pick the frequency of when you want your bundles shipped. Hope that helps, they have a lot of great products.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 27, 2015)

I like the Honest bundles and have had the service for a long time. I change it up every month depending on what I need and there are no problems changing out the items from my previous bundle and adding new. I really like the service.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 27, 2015)

Ugh, I forgot to bring my stroopwafel to work AGAIN :angry:

Can't risk eating it around the minions.  I draw the line at sharing snacks.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 27, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Ugh, I forgot to bring my stroopwafel to work AGAIN :angry:
> 
> Can't risk eating it around the minions.  I draw the line at sharing snacks.


Ha it's the same with my boyfriend. I HAD to share since I opened the box in front of him.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 27, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ha it's the same with my boyfriend. I HAD to share since I opened the box in front of him.


He must be exceptionally good looking, because based on past comments I feel like you also appreciate the value of a good PSMH snack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Oct 27, 2015)

emwdz said:


> I got my box today. I like it more in person. I still think it's random, but I like and will use everything besides those darn wine bags.
> 
> BUT
> 
> My box was missing the Stroopwaffel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!! Everyone kept talking about how good they are and I was excited to try it! Is a missing treat a silly thing to email CS about?


the one month I did not get PSMH and they send a snack that has no nuts + looks so yummy! did PS sent you some?!? must try these!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 28, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> He must be exceptionally good looking, because based on past comments I feel like you also appreciate the value of a good PSMH snack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well he made the tea that we had with them so I GUESS I felt I should share. But yeah after no snack in the fall lux box and the so so snacks recently, I do really look forward to a decent treat.


----------



## maggieme (Oct 29, 2015)

If anyone doesn't want their jewelry gift card/coupon code, I'll gladly take it off your hands.  Looking to get my cousin something monogrammed for Christmas but it's always so expensive!


----------

